# Looking for somewhere in Northumberland or just across the border?



## Sam2211 (Jul 31, 2019)

Looking for suggestions for somewhere to stop overnight please in Northumberland or just across the border, been moved on from Cocklawburn beach.

TIA


----------



## TravellingGuys (Jul 31, 2019)

We spent last night at St Abbs, might be worth a look in. There's a £10 fee but if you've just been chased at least you know you'll be secure for the night. Nice quiet stop (at night atleast), no risk of being moved on and pretty decent views (will try add photos)


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 31, 2019)

Sorry I can'-t help, it'-s become much harder to find places in Northumberland. Hope you find somewhere,


----------



## harrow (Jul 31, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> Sorry I can'-t help, it'-s become much harder to find places in Northumberland. Hope you find somewhere,



BBC1 cops in the north, your better off on a campsite


----------



## TravellingGuys (Jul 31, 2019)

harrow said:


> BBC1 cops in the north, your better off on a campsite



Lol, usually I'd reply with "we've never had any bother" but  not even an hour ago at Alnwick we had to chase a few moron oxygen wasters for harassing the cattle in a field.


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2019)

Just out of interest, who moved you on from Cocklawburn?

When motorhomes were able to overnight there, the local Farmer used to get upset about motorhomes parking up. he could be a right radgy gadgy and bang on the side of motorhomes at an early hour. He drove a manky old Land Rover pickup. He backed down quickly though when you faced up to him.


----------



## peter palance (Aug 2, 2019)

*we*



Sam2211 said:


> Looking for suggestions for somewhere to stop overnight please in Northumberland or just across the border, been moved on from Cocklawburn beach.
> 
> TIA



we stopped at blyth
at the commissioners quay inn, and car park, at back we pack at the back, no problem, ok pj  ps ask before you park? ok


----------



## Borders2 (Aug 2, 2019)

Northumberland for some reason has had considerable issues with the people who travel and the large rocks and logs everywhere testify to that. We don't even think of trying there now. 

B2


----------



## Floridaphill (Aug 2, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> Northumberland for some reason has had considerable issues with the people who travel and the large rocks and logs everywhere testify to that. We don't even think of trying there now.
> 
> B2



There was a fair bit of trouble back in the 80's round South east Northumberland coast, less so since a camp was built but it still happens it seems.
Even happens near Fort William hence barriers etc.

otherwise the rural areas are fine, still the odd rogues about but thats anyway.
A good few farm type campsites about, basic but low cost.

P


----------

